# What parental order reporters are assessing



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi guys

I remember a while back someone was asking about what parental order reporters are supposed to be looking at. I have finally found the guidance issued by the Department of Health back in 1994 on this (and I can't find any later guidance so I assume this still stands).

It's at http://www.dh.gov.uk/en/Publicationsandstatistics/Lettersandcirculars/LocalAuthorityCirculars/AllLocalAuthority/DH_4004636

Natalie
[email protected]


----------



## CarolynB (May 17, 2008)

Hi Natalie

Helpful to have something which sets out a bit more about the process and what they are looking for.

We put in the papers to Barnet Court on Monday - Sam's six week birthday! - so very timely for us.

Be in touch soon.  Have a good weekend.

Thanks as always.
Carolyn x


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Twas me who asked for it natalie, given the **** our po reporter put us all through grrrrr I will be sending it to her boss although Im sure they will carry on in their own sweet way....


----------



## Viola (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Natalie,
Thanks, that's really helpful.
Viola


----------

